# Local "Crazy Guy" walks on water



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I was out fishing on the lake today (near some natural springs that dont freeze over) and this is what I saw. He said he didnt bring his auger with him because you dont need it if you just fish the springs.:bulgy-eyes: Notice the hole is bigger than he is....Yes, he has lost his mind!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Actually, I think this guy is a pretty smart icer. I'd say he's used this tactic in the past and knows what he is doing, is obviously standing on safe ice, and has a huge "hole" to fish out of. The way he is dressed indicates it's probably a relatively warm day too. Sign me up. :G


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Dugworm say what you want ..But I agree with ( BackLash )he has lost his mind...Next will be his life....JIM.....CL....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya Id definitley say that guy has lost his mind....hes crazy......he looks like a young George Clooney but fishes like a Van Dam.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

everyones opinion is different but he is crazy!!! no way you can pay me to do that wow hes askin for trouble....is that Erie?


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Must be safe there are 4 wheeler tracks to the right. plus fish like warmmer water! fish or my life ? Dont take chances ! stay alive


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

This is another picture of the Crazy man at work.(So you can see how bad the ice is here) The area below his reel is open water as well. He is standing in a corner of ice, that is in no way safe! I asked him what he was catching and he said" "Perch,Shad, Northern Pike and Peacock Bass. Yes, thats correct..PEACOCK BASS....he is insane!...Yes, that is Erie...Yes, that is a shanty that is set up tooooo close to a hole,and NO, that is NOT SAFE. He said that was his second time out on the ice in that bay.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

how deep is the water there?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

although he does have an Aqua Vu in the picture.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Too many questions from me on this one. But I think it's a little ironic that he is being called crazy on unsafe ice, yet you're taking a photo from how many yards away?


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

ProAngler said:


> Too many questions from me on this one. But I think it's a little ironic that he is being called crazy on unsafe ice, yet you're taking a photo from how many yards away?


about 20 feet away. the water is 6 foot deep there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most likely the springs on sandusky bay at whites landing?


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Staged. That's not an open hole, looks like a puddle of water over ice (like some spots in the background) and this guy is acting like he's fishing.

Nobody is going to drive a four-wheeler (tracks) or set up a shanty that close to an actual spring hole. Let's get real here.


----------



## Dreadnaught (Jan 16, 2005)

Nature takes care of things like this....It is called, "Natural Selection"!!!

On a side note: I don't think ice fishing is very smart to begin with, LOL!!! And you guys call us southerners crazy, LMAO!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Triton20X said:


> Staged. That's not an open hole, looks like a puddle of water over ice (like some spots in the background) and this guy is acting like he's fishing.
> 
> Nobody is going to drive a four-wheeler (tracks) or set up a shanty that close to an actual spring hole. Let's get real here.



hahaha this is the best post yet......lol oh its obviously fake??? hahaha


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Triton20X said:


> Staged. That's not an open hole, looks like a puddle of water over ice (like some spots in the background) and this guy is acting like he's fishing.
> 
> Nobody is going to drive a four-wheeler (tracks) or set up a shanty that close to an actual spring hole. Let's get real here.


Ha Ha.. that is great!... If I wasnt the one behind the camera, I would have thought the same thing. I assure you, that is no puddle! That is why I posted this pic. I thought you guys would get a laugh out of it. I have no way to prove the picture is real(That it is not a puddle). If you look closely, you can see air bubbles in the water(second picture..bottom left corner) Yes those are 4 wheeler tracks in the background. The holes in the shanty measured 7 inches of ice. If you have ever been out on this spring(Yes, it is whites landing) you would know that you can stand that close to the hole. I am in no way going to say it is a good idea to do so, but it can be done. The spring is like a fish magnet. The aqua-vue had about 100 shad covering the screen. It is not a fake picture. And yes what you are looking at is one crazy fisherman...B.L.


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

no its not a fake cuz i was fishing next to this guy yesterday, bout 10 yds away, its definitely open water, but the dude seemed like a bum...kept comin over n talkin to me n my cousin to see what to use and it sorta got annoying....BUM


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i think i know who that fisherman is


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

o man i just dont know what to say right now...lol


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

as my cousin j brown said what a bum. and a moron to boot i was on the ice that was 7" but right next to the spring was lookin like 1" to 2". i dont know for sure because i would never get that close to an open spring. a complete moron. george clooney my ass looks more like meatoaf, or a skinny fat albert.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hey hey heyyyyyy 

what confuses me is when those "cousins" came out of there shanty they didnt have any rods or tackle with them....just a 12pk and some Vaseline....but heck the bottle was empty...oh no....gross


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol dang, I know where I'm going today


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Did this perfectly sane individual happen to say what the peacock bass were biting on? Last trip out I did pretty good on them using purple Hula Poppers tipped with a hot dog. But that was like a month ago.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Funny stuff


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant belive your fishong that close to open water last time we pushed my boat across the ice you wouldnt even get out and that was only in like 3ft of water haha but looks like shinkin haha


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This is why there should be a mandatory ice safety course w/ a certification card that you have to carry........


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha alright alright

I was the guy fishing next too the open water. Where the Shanty is our holes were closest too the spring and we had 7" of ice. Where I am standing its dang near the same amount. I stood there for 30 seconds for him to take the pics and back off. If you thought I was bad there was a dude with a pull over ice shanty dang near fishing out of the hole he wasnt 12" away from another spring.

We know Ice safety I just dont know Ice stupidity.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

He said the peacock bass were biting on a "Scum Frog"...ha ha ha


----------

